# ad22vf's with non-se-r/nx2000 brake mastercylinder



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

is anyone running ad22vf brakes without upgrading there bmc. ive read all around about pedal drop...but is anyone running this setup and knows what the difference is really like?

dont hound me...i did a SEARCH!!!

once again....i know im gonna get pedal drop....

will it be so much drop that i lose braking power???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you should be fine with the stock MC. You really don't need to bother until you get rear discs.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok..i have rear disk now....whats gonna be the difference with disk brakes on there?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, if you have upgraded your fronts to AD22's and you went from rear drums to rear discs, then I suggest that you get a MC from an SE-R or NX. The MC will make the pedal feel firmer and it also specifies how much force goes to each of the 4 corners. Since you upgraded the rear already, you should get it so it can optimise the amount of braking power to the rear.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

ok....thanks...ive had all the stuff for the longest. whats funny is there was an se-r an nx2g and also 2 g20s that i could have got the mc from.....watch when i go up there i dont find nothing


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

did the rear disc swap, ad22vf's, and goodridge ss lines, and no pedal drop and mushyness, although i bled the crap off the brake system, until i see the exact same fluid i pour in come out off the bleeders, that's when i stopped and the car stops very good with awesome pedal feel.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

thats what i wanted to hear....but....are you 200sx se-r
? or Special Edition or Limited Edition?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

nope, he has a GA16


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

yeah, it's just a 98 200SX SE with a 1.6ga, i just need an sr20 and i'll have a full blown se-r conversion, although i was surprised to find out that on the last year of the 200SX, the SE trim has the front brakes of the b14 SE-R from the factory.


----------

